# anyone own an Ion Electric Auger??



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

about to pull the trigger on a new one, Lithium Battery, reverse, 8" looking for any reviews or comments from those who actually own one, reading way to many 2nd and 3rd hand reviews on the web. ( unreliable) This will be for inland lakes mostly with a couple of Erie trips hopefully

Thanks
Salmonid


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Id look into an Ice Gator first. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Lovin Life, thanks for the nod, I ruled them out last year though because of cost and weight and they were pretty consistent with the ions with the amount of battery charge vs holes/inches of ice cut. I can get a great deal on an ION so that really helps me steer towards them more then anything. anything else out there worth looking at?, wont do gas or propane because my ice fishing car is the wifes Subaru. the odors would get me divorced quick....

Salmonid


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The vexilar K drill is pretty sweet. You need a li/ion drill like a Milwaukee but it is the lightest weight auger I have ever used. Bishoff66 has one and man it's really nice it chews threw ice very fast. We were cutting 25 holes through 18" of ice before the battery would get weak in extreme cold. It only weighs a couple pounds.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Salmonid, have you checked Saturday Liquidation for augers? They are a discount store in Columbus for Amazon. They sell everything for about half price anywhere else. They had ION augers the other day. Check their website out.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Lowesman on here owns an Ion. Served him well every weekend on Erie last winter. Punched a lot of holes w/o issue.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I have an ion augar I just love it u can cut many holes on 1 charge no problem it lighter and no fumes I would never ever go back to gas augar again ever honest!!!!!!!! Its also really fastIve cut as many as 50 holes with no slow down in power.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just a heads up on the Jiffy Pro4. No fumes. No leaking gas, no mixing oil, no choke, no winterizing. Start and drill. Propane tanks you can refill yourself for about a buck. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

To me the real problem with power augers is the added weight.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

My Pro4 lite is only 26 pounds. But we drill drill drill. If your looking for only maybe a dozen hole per outing then yes an electric might be the best option. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Marky, 

We do drill drill drill. Most effective way to find, stay on active schools, and put fish on the ice. 

Like mentioned if you go out and maybe drill 10 holes per trip just look into a drill adapter. If your like the Iteam power is the way to go. We will drill sometimes 200 holes a day, my 10 year old strikemaster is only 28 lbs. I've probably got more weight in my tackle box.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You guys have obviously never seen anybody with the K drill coupled with a Milwaukee li ion drill. It's ridiculously lite and can cut way more than 10 holes. I recommend this set up to anybody. Look at the vexilar website and see it in action. http://icefishingtoday.com/ice-fishing-products/k-drill-electric-ice-auger-system/


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have used it bischoff66 has 1 and it is awesome


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

For the price tag on it it should be awesome. I paid $300 for my power auger. The drill/auger combo is $550 which is ridiculous 

But like stated just doesn't fit our style of fishing. We are run and gun guys, and 20 holes through 24" isn't a whole lot for use. Even if it's 12" that's only 40 holes on a battery. The past 2 years I've seen plenty of 24" ice in ne Ohio and Lake Erie and 40 with 2 batteries just isn't enough. 

If I was in your situation with vehicles Id go propane weather jiffy or Eskimo. Most people carry heaters while ice fishing all it takes is throwing a extra 1 lb tank in the shanty and your off. No gas Nd no worrying about batteries dying,


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

unless u used or tried an ION electric augur u wont understand It is so fast lite and quiet u simply cant believe it!! besides myself some of my friends have one also and they fish many days and drill a ton of holes.I fish 3 or 4 times a week in ice season and drill many holes with no problems at all. I don't know about propane augars but seen 2 frove up at pyma last winter. Before u rip electric augars try one you will be impressed and u will want one!!!!!!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

How often do we get ice like that? I know what your saying but I haven't used my strike master mag 2000 in years. I have a nils and it works really good, but whenever my friend with the k drill is with us I use that. It would be nice to have a propane auger when we have the next top 5 coldest winter ever. It just isn't that likely and I need to go as light as possible so I don't have heart attack #2


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

ICENUT said:


> unless u used or tried an ION electric augur u wont understand It is so fast lite and quiet u simply cant believe it!! besides myself some of my friends have one also and they fish many days and drill a ton of holes.I fish 3 or 4 times a week in ice season and drill many holes with no problems at all. I don't know about propane augars but seen 2 frove up at pyma last winter. Before u rip electric augars try one you will be impressed and u will want one!!!!!!!!


For the price tag on that one too it should be awesome. You guys are nuts for spending over $500 on an auger you might get to use 1.5 months out of the year. I spent $300 on my lazer mag 10 years ago when I was in Minnesota but I was guarenteed at least 4 months of ice fishing there. 


To each their own. This is like a Chevy ford dodge battle


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

No battle I understand limitations to everything. If I had a smitty sled I would love to have that propane auger and not have to worry about batteries and smell of gasoline. I was close to buying a propane auger a couple years ago. I'm more invested now in my electronics and shanty. Everything has advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Last 2 tears we had over 20 inches of hard ice from jan till end of march and that's here in western pa.On most of my trips we almost needed the extension on the augar.I also have a lazor mag 8 inch and have had it for years.Got tired of gas and oil mixing also pull cords that broke and as it aged alon with me pulling the cord quite a few times to get it running.not to mention the weight.Now flip switch press button and an 8 inch hole is drilled in a matter of 3 secondsw/o any smoke in hub at all.as for cost I think it evens out over the long haul gal gas 2 cycle oil gas can not to mention plus air filter occasional cord and if your talking propane even more cost. They all have advantages and didadvantages Ive been ice fishing for well over 50 years and me personally think the ion is by far the best


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey i understand. Ive never seen yhe k drill out on the ice but if its a vex product im sure its good. But i agree with EA51. Its alot of cash to put out. But if ya got it, keep this economy ROLLIN !!!!! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Work hard play hard


----------

